# Cincinnati Fishing Spots



## FoozFreak (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I am just getting back into fishing and was wondering were are the good spots around here. I love to catch all types of fish...any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

A few questions might help people answer you better: Where in Cincinnati do you live? Do you have a boat? What do you want to fish for?

I think most people will reply with:
1) Neighborhood ponds & farm ponds
2) Little Miami River
3) and then the big lakes like the public parks and state parks.

Personally, I love fishing the LMR and East Fork. I grew up fishing Sharon Woods and the other hamilton county park lakes which can be fun.


----------



## FoozFreak (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Warehouse. I do not have a boat. I live on the east side so I love to fish the Little Miami River and some parts of the Ohio River. I am interested in Catfish and anything like that. East Fork is kinda close, is there any spots there that are prime?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Everybody wants to know where the hot spots are.


How about you let us know when you find 'em!


----------



## FoozFreak (Aug 9, 2011)

I will for sure! I plan on getting out this weekend.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

lets not forget indian lake, st marys


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Grab your ultralight, a box of waxies, go to Sharon Woods, rent a paddleboat and tear up the hog Bluegills..Take a small spinner or two for the bass, on a separate pole as well............

Tight lines..............


----------



## JIGIT (Aug 7, 2011)

Fishing for Hog Gills sounds good to me. Love the action on light tackle.


----------



## FoozFreak (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I work in Blue Ash so I may have to try Sharon Woods out one day on a long lunch break!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I hit Sharon Woods up on lunches fairly often. I've caught bass and gills there. Lots of guys use topwater stuff for bass there.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i love hitting spots on lunch, i work right by bass bro and hit some ponds i found on google earth.....man does that help lol


----------



## FoozFreak (Aug 9, 2011)

Went to Sharon Woods on a long lunch break Thursday and caught a 5 bluegills, 3 nice size and 2 small ones. Great weather and it was a blast! Today we fished at Clepper Park in Eastgate. There are a variety of fish types here. I caught a nice large mouth and a nice size turtle. My cousin has caught a few 15+ pound shovelheads in this pond. If anyone just wants to have fun for the day with the kids this is a prime little spot. Thanks again for all the tips!


----------

